# Please help...cycles less than 21 days



## vicky82 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi

Please help i am going out of my mind with worry.

Has anyone done an egg share cycle ( as doner) with a cycle less than 21 days apart? I am so worried that i am going to be refused treatment because of this? Please help


----------

